# Printing App for iPhone?



## TDTD (Jun 10, 2010)

Anyone know if there's an app available for iPhone that will allow docs, webpages, email, etc other than just pictures to be printed from iPhone via a wireless router to a wired network printer, (ethernet)?

I'm presently emailing everything I want to print to myself then printing from the PC in my office and would like to be able to skip this time consuming step.

The printer I'm using is the Brother MFC-6490CW. Brother does offer an app that will allow wireless printing of JPEG files only and the printer must be configured for wireless LAN.

I've seen a couple other apps that are supposed to work with wireless printers as well however for this to work the printer must be configured for wireless LAN which doesn't help me.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I was at an IPad demo recently and this was discussed, there was an Apple rep there that said a fix is in the works for PC's, it is pretty simple if you are using a Mac/Airport. Look at this link, scroll down halfway and there are a few links that may help.

Let me know if it works.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Monday, Google announced it will be rolling out its "Cloud Print" mobile Gmail feature over the next few days to U.S. users. Cloud Print lets users pair their Google ID with various printers, and then send print jobs from anywhere the user has a connection....more below.

or iPhone

How to wirelessly print photos from Android with new Gmail Cloud Print


----------



## TDTD (Jun 10, 2010)

RCP said:


> I was at an IPad demo recently and this was discussed, there was an Apple rep there that said a fix is in the works for PC's, it is pretty simple if you are using a Mac/Airport. Look at this link, scroll down halfway and there are a few links that may help.
> 
> Let me know if it works.


Unfortunately, all of the apps outlined in the link are geared for Mac, but thanks just the same Chris! 

I'm sure it's just a matter of time before the techies get around to PC.


----------



## TDTD (Jun 10, 2010)

jack pauhl said:


> Monday, Google announced it will be rolling out its "Cloud Print" mobile Gmail feature over the next few days to U.S. users. Cloud Print lets users pair their Google ID with various printers, and then send print jobs from anywhere the user has a connection....more below.
> 
> or iPhone
> 
> How to wirelessly print photos from Android with new Gmail Cloud Print


Yeah, I heard something about this. Thanks for the link!


----------



## ryanjoseph (Aug 24, 2017)

*Google Cloud Printing*

You can Print a document from your iPhone without connecting to your computer. By Google Cloud Printer. In Google Cloud Printer you have to open browser and log in the google account as well as a phone. After that connect it with Google Cloud printer.


----------

